# B-Day is finally here...B is for bonding :)



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just been for a car ride which went really well no aggression at all. George stayed glued to the cage floor while Lottie (still needs a new name) kept going up to George and then up to me. She would head bow down to George and then George would also bow so no ones in charge yet!



















Excuse their scruffiness they've had a dry shampoo!

There now in the bathroom - Geoge has attempted a hump which I called off but other than that things are going so smoothly!










now to introduce some hay...


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Both eating hay and no squabbling


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

George has groomed Lotties head  no photo as my partner was rabbit sitting. 

great way to spend a day off...


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

That is so good to seeing them when they like each other and they sharing their food


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just had a few bits of carrot - no fighting but Geeorge did steal a bit of Lotties (George has always been a food gobler and then thief). 

I will be feeding Lottie seperatly in the evenings while George has his eye washed once their bonded as she is still skin and bones


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Finally nap time


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Wow I hope my two start off as well as that, I'm dreading it.

Keep us posted, I am really interested in following your bonding process.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

They've been extreamly good and so easy to bond

Just thrown in a handful of pellets no squabbling and then lots more grooming










sskmick - these too have both previously lived with others so I knew bonding would be that little bit easier. George and Miffy were hard to bond because Miffy was very territorial and I didn't get her neutered until she was 2.


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

oh its lovely o see a bond going well, they look so loved up already


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Hopefully it will work George can be a bit of a food stealing pig


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hopefully it will continue to go well x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I had a good nights sleep with no disruptions from the bunnies  

This morning there both looking for food and where one goes the other goes


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Doubled the size of their enclosure using some plastic coated mesh panels, alls still good


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Just a few photos to show how skinny Lottie is despite her 4 barley rigs a day diet - she's just skin and bones and hasn't gained and muscle dispite free run of my kitchen with blankets on the floor and evening runs around the whole house.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

With the bonding going so well, how long do you envisage it taking to be complete.

When will you decide they are bonded or how do you know when the bonding is complete.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Bonding is going great! - and you're doing it all "by the book", which makes a difference. Would be lovely if all bonding went as smoothly.

Re Lottie's weight, do you still feed her the minimal eggcup full of pellets we usually recommend? That can be increased, gradually over days of course, for a bun who is underweight - provided it does not upset buns tum.

Also, have you tried adding dried porridge oats to the pellets (we use supermarket organic for the buns. They can help put weight on.

You can also make up a porridge/boiled water slurry - but only offer a small amount of oats to begin with, then again, gradually increase, to avoid tummy upset. 

Do check her weight regularly, to make sure she is not losing more weight, and is hopefully gaining, albeit a little.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

She has been getting a large handful of pellets in the evening. I'm in the process of changing her feed from half Sience selective urinary tract and half sience selective pellets to Allen and Page so am keeping a close eye on her weight as I do this.

She eats 2 handfuls of friendly redigrass mixed with dandilion hay in addition to unlimited bale hay and is generally a good hay eater. 

She does get the odd bit of cereal, porridge/wheatabix/bran flakes but not on a regular basis. 

With the urinary tract infection she had she's been on a low calcium diet lots of califlower and sprouts. She gets a daily treat chunk of carrot or apple more than George gets. 

She's quite a slow eater compared to George but teeth are fine. 

I don't want to over feed her and stop her from eating hay but I will try feeding some porridge on a regular basis and see if that helps, thanks Summer.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's such a juggling act isn't it, becasue you're right -eating hay is what will keep her teeth in good shape, and overfeeding other stuff can make them eat less hay.

We feed our buns readigrass from time to time, when we are trying to build them up or tempt them - but it is high in calcium, so it's wise to be careful with it, especially if bun has urinary issues.

Again it's a juggling act to get it right for each bun.

If you can get hold of Bernie, she has the most up to date info and gives great advice.

Hope the bonding continues to go well.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Second dinner date going well 









There is a nice chunk of white fur floating around so they've obviously had a bit of a chase after I increased the space but are getting on very well in the whole.

Thanks summer I've diluted the redigrass wih excell dandilion hay to help reduce the calcium, I'm also keeping an eye on her wee for sludge.

sskmick I'm in no hurry to rush things, all being well tomorrow the pen will be increase to 6x2ft ish / bath size. Again all being well I will then leave them like this for the week and next weekend I will move them into George's descented wendyhouse with the shelves taken out. The week after all being well I will add half the run and the following week all te run.

Because Lottie is in such poor condition and because they are both getting on 4ish I may leave the shelves out now for good - see how the summer goes - George loves looking out the wendyhouse window at me from the shelf so I will feel mean taking it away.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> She has been getting a large handful of pellets in the evening. I'm in the process of changing her feed from half Sience selective urinary tract and half sience selective pellets to Allen and Page so am keeping a close eye on her weight as I do this.
> 
> She eats 2 handfuls of friendly redigrass mixed with dandilion hay in addition to unlimited bale hay and is generally a good hay eater.
> 
> ...





Summersky said:


> It's such a juggling act isn't it, becasue you're right -eating hay is what will keep her teeth in good shape, and overfeeding other stuff can make them eat less hay.
> 
> We feed our buns readigrass from time to time, when we are trying to build them up or tempt them - but it is high in calcium, so it's wise to be careful with it, especially if bun has urinary issues.
> 
> ...


I have contacted Bernie and I will try to get the information from your post but she has asked: -

What brand of pellets are given and ow much?
What type of hay are you giving her?
Have her teeth been checked?
What other goods are you giving her at the moment?

Once she knows the answers to the above questions she will be able to offer you some advice.

Your post seemed to cover the questions so I have copied your post to her.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Did you weigh her when you got her? Has she gained weight? Four barley rings a day is a heck of a lot and can lead to other complications.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks sskmick I have previously discussed with Bernie her diet and weight - I don't feel anything else can be adjusted. 

She has severe muscle wastage rather than just a weight problem which she has had since before I adopted her. Her teeth were checked when she was spayed just before I took her home but also since being here on several occasions. Shortly after joining me she had a severe UTI and the tummy upset and we treated her for coccidiosis I suspect this has caused irriversable damage. Her quality of life is good she is a happy girl but I expect her life expectancy has already been greatly reduced. 

Her weight has gone up from when she was unwell and has remained stable since but she has not put on the weight you would expect of a well bunny


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You're probably right, you sometimes can't make up for what has happened. I'm sure she will build up muscle again. Did you panacur her when you got her too? I'd def try the porridge made with water. That's good for putting condition on


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes she had a 28 day course of panacur and because she was also having septrin for the cocidossis her enclosure was being thoroughly bleached daily. I'm just about to start another 28 day panacur course too with the bonding for both of them. 

She's very happy to be finally wih George - in her previous life she lived with 4 sisters and her mum so was a very sociable bunny - bonding has been a long time coming but I couldn't put her outside in winter or bring George in. She is also doing a fantastic job of keeping George's eye clean which is an added bonus.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Snap! My Panda is an excellent eye cleaner


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Lopside said:


> Snap! My Panda is an excellent eye cleaner


I've been cleaning my boys eye for 4 years I'll be damned if she steels my job! lol


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

emzybabe said:


> I've been cleaning my boys eye for 4 years I'll be damned if she steels my job! lol


Tooooooooooooo late!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read your post that you have already spoken to Bernie which reflects in her reply which is copied below: -

Ok, I would be a little wary of switching pellets until she has put on a bit more weight. If the vet is happy for the pellets to be switched then that is ok but I would check with the vet first.

I would sprinkle a bit of porridge oats in with her pellets each day for now, just a small sprinkle so her system isn't over loaded, and I would get in some Alphalpha hay because it is higher in protein. 2 handfuls a day of alphalpha hay to help with weight gain and then once her weight has stabalised you need to start cutting it down to one handful a day.

Apart from that she is doing everything right.



Unfortunately I can't add anything as I don't have a clue. All I know is that your buns are lovely, and they seem happy together.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks sskmick its been a tough week trying to smuggle her treats without George noticing!

I moved them into the Wendy house on Saturday with all their old smelly bedding and they've been fine  - had to put the dog cage in so they have access to a bottle until they have use of the run and Lottie quite likes hiding in there.



















Very hot out today will have to give them a good brush later!

Only washed George's eye once last week instead of once or twice a day shes doing a great job


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They look very happy together


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks Funky there getting on great. They now have 2/3rds of their run about 5ft by 4ft and seem to appreciate the freedom. 

I'm feedig them twice a day but frustratingly Lottie doesn't eat all her pellets she just stops as if to say she's full which I've never known in any rabbit! When she was in the kithen she would just graze on a few pelles all day. I have started giving them a bowl each as Lotties eye sights so poor it helps her find the food. I've now starte to feed her in the dog crate so George doesn't eat all of hers but am keeping a close eye on any territorial behaviours. 

She's due her jabs at the end of the month I think so I will get the vets to do a thorough check over again.


----------



## Radagastrabbit (Mar 22, 2013)

Well done on bonding your two! I'm glad to see it went so well for you. We're at the rabbits-in-crate stage, they've been together since Friday and are getting on really well (cuddling and grooming each other). I need to figure out a way to increase the space they're in now to see how that goes, might make use of the bathroom.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

So cute!
Good work on the bonding


----------

